# Where to Get Big Hardware?



## darkzero (Sep 24, 2014)

Anyone have any leads/ideas on where I can get a big bolt (SHCS preferably), a big nut, & a big washer? Application, specs, etc you ask? Doesn't matter I just want them just to have, like for a conversation piece or when someone comes over & sees them, big enough to say "damn!, WTH!"

I don't want rusty junk but used is fine. Not looking for an actual supplier where these items will be expensive. There's a local fastener supplier that has a SHCS on the counter that fit the bill but he won't sell it to me! I've looked at some mom & pop surplus stores around here but never came across anything. No rush or anything but I have always been keeping an eye out.

I was thinking the next time I go to Frisco I could try taking one of the Golden Gate Bridge but I don't think that may be such a great idea for my well being...& others. I wonder how far the closest aerospace graveyard is....


----------



## 12bolts (Sep 24, 2014)

Shipyard will be your friend DZ............




Cheers Phil


----------



## hvontres (Sep 24, 2014)

12 Bolts,
Is that a fine or an extra fine thread????


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 24, 2014)

I'll look in the bins next time I go to my favorite surplus metal vendor, never know what you will find there.


----------



## GarageGuy (Sep 24, 2014)

12bolts said:


> Shipyard will be your friend DZ............
> 
> Cheers Phil



Now THAT'S a conversation starter!  It probably weighs more than both of those tanks, even without the nut.  DZ, I see a highly reinforced steel frame desk in your future!  :roflmao:

GG


----------



## darkzero (Sep 24, 2014)

Holy crap! Now we talking Phil, I didn't have something that huge in mind but yeah something like that would be nice! Thanks, I checkout the shipyards next time I get out there for fishing.

And thanks Jim, I really appreciate that!


----------



## middle.road (Sep 24, 2014)

Look that one up in the MH. I wonder if it is even listed...
Perhaps under the BA section.  :biggrin:


----------



## jpfabricator (Sep 24, 2014)

Phil, where did you get those tiny torch tanks?
If there is a local pipeline compresor station around, they may jave some stud bolts to give, as most cant be reused.

Jake Parker


----------



## David S (Sep 24, 2014)

Drop a line to Keith Fenner.

David


----------



## davidh (Sep 24, 2014)

i have a few 1-1/2" black ones,  maybe 1-1/4" plated. . those are too small ?  might find some used / worn 2-1/2 -3" ?  still not big enuf ?


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 24, 2014)

a little ot...
i once held (with both hands) a connecting rod bearing cap nut from a locomotive, it was 5" across flat to flat and must have weighed 40+ lbs


----------



## zmotorsports (Sep 24, 2014)

Will, try contacting a heavy equipment repair shop in your area.  I have gotten a few from a nearby shop a few years ago and had to clean it up but they were going to discard them anyway.  No guarantees but it may be worth a shot.


----------



## Fabrickator (Sep 24, 2014)

I wouldn't want to have to pay shipping for that one!


----------



## davidh (Sep 24, 2014)

Fabrickator said:


> I wouldn't want to have to pay shipping for that one!



remember?
 "if it fits, it ships" ?????


----------



## Falcon67 (Sep 24, 2014)

If you have a wind farm anywhere around, maybe check with them.  Those towers have some nice size nuts around the base.  I got some surplus torque wrenches from a turbine support company - I can torque a nut accurately to 600 ft/lbs.


----------



## toolholder (Sep 24, 2014)

I got your big hardware right here.



(someone had to say it)


----------



## darkzero (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks for all the suggestions fellas! I'll be sure to look into them.

I would rather not have to pay for shippkng on top, looking for somethi g that wouldn't fit in a large flat rate, well not the bolt anyway.




toolholder said:


> I got your big hardware right here.
> 
> 
> 
> (someone had to say it)



I don't believe you until you post a pic on how big your nuts are!


----------



## toolholder (Sep 24, 2014)

I am shy, you have to shower me with tooling and drinks to see all that.


----------



## Falcon67 (Sep 24, 2014)

You people get a tool room.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Sep 24, 2014)

toolholder said:


> I got your big hardware right here.
> 
> 
> 
> (someone had to say it)



Not surprising from someone who goes by the name of "toolholder".  :biggrin:

-Ron


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Sep 24, 2014)

a few things from the local hardware store


----------



## jpfabricator (Sep 24, 2014)

Why dont we start a thread "Show us your BIG A-- STUFF". Then we can all see the larger than normal odditys.

Jake Parker


----------



## John Hasler (Sep 24, 2014)

jpfabricator said:


> Why dont we start a thread "Show us your BIG A-- STUFF". Then we can all see the larger than normal odditys.
> 
> Jake Parker



Or at least judge the quality of the photoshopping.


----------



## zmotorsports (Sep 24, 2014)

TOOLMASTER said:


> a few things from the local hardware store



Toolmaster, you have really small hands.:rofl:


----------



## darkzero (Sep 24, 2014)

How small is that hardware store?


----------



## toolholder (Sep 25, 2014)

zmotorsports said:


> Toolmaster, you have really small hands.:rofl:


You know what they say about guys with small hands....


----------



## zmotorsports (Sep 25, 2014)

toolholder said:


> You know what they say about guys with small hands....




Yes I do, so I wouldn't be bragging about it.:whistle:

That said, my hands are HUGE!!!)


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Sep 25, 2014)

No photoshopping in my pics.. And i have big hands and wear size 22 shoes...


----------



## toolholder (Sep 26, 2014)

I got my big hardware from my daddy.


----------



## eugene13 (Jan 7, 2015)

*fastenal, if they dont have it, you can order it, and they sponsor roush racing *


----------



## Dan_S (Jan 7, 2015)

eugene13 said:


> *fastenal, if they dont have it, you can order it, and they sponsor roush racing *




and some of it's on sale. a $400 bolt on sale for $25

http://www.fastenal.com/web/product...rchMode=productSearch&filterByVendingMachine=


----------

